# schwer zu beschreiben



## Fridolin (15. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den gesamten Inhalt einer JTable auf einmal in eine bereits vorhandene Datenbank zu schreiben, wenn ja wie? Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen

lg Fridolin


----------



## Beni (15. Mai 2004)

a) keine Doppelposts! Wir merken sowas... :wink:

b) Denke, sowas gibt es eher nicht. (Wäre auch nicht allzu logisch, denn was hat eine GUI-Komponente mit einer DB zu tun?)  :cry: 

Musst du halt selbst was schreiben, über JTable#getTableModel kommst du wenigstens an alle Daten ran.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Mai 2004)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> a) keine Doppelposts! Wir merken sowas... :wink:


Außerdem halte Dich bitte auch an die 1. Boardregel:



> 1. Aussagekräftige Titel verwenden! Es nervt nur, wenn ihr z. B. schreibt "Suche Hilfe". Eine gute kurze Beschreibung eures Problems hilft euch viel eher weiter.


----------



## Guest (15. Mai 2004)

Das hab ich jetzt übersehen bei meinem neuen post


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Mai 2004)

Kann ja jedem einmal passieren. Aber in Zukunft kannst Du dann ja darauf achten.  :wink:


----------

